# nhs and hospital not helping us much!



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm really fed up with nhs at the moment ,there no support groups round my area and i don't fill that much is being done ,They haven't givin that much of advist.I think nhs and other hospital should do more to help us ! do you think so? i also think they should be a tv program on ibs, so people can understand what we going through!


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

hey rosie!this is a dumb question but...what's nhs? just a hospital? i think that they dont help more b/c ppl just dont get it unitl they actually have it and know what it feels like. the tv and awareness ideas are great, but they'd probably have to be initiated by one of us ibs-ers...i'd say this website's a good start though, i mean, at least ppl can find support here if they dont have anything else available to them


----------



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

thanxs for ur coment ! nhs stands for national health service it's a health service which is free because very month we pay a little bit of money to pay for it but it free to all the uk and irland. U could always look it up on the internet!I'm thinking about making my own support group up in my local area and get doctrs involved as i think it would help me as much as them!as i only found out i had ibs this year.this support site has really help me talk about my probelms


----------

